# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Πού τα βρίσκετε τα πουλάκια και τα βοηθάτε;

## makis97

o θειος μου παει στην βαρη και βρισκει πολλα 
και τα πιο πολα ειναι καρδερινες και κοτσιφια
εγω δεν βρικα ποτε τιποτα  :eek:   :eek:   :eek: 

Αυτό το θέμα διασπάστηκε απο εδώ:

δεκαοχτουράκι

Μαρία

----------


## vagelis76

Μάκη ο θείος σου μάλλον ανήκει στη κατηγορία των ανθρώπων που δε σέβεται το φυσικό περιβάλλον αυτών των πουλιών τα αιχμαλωτίζει,στερώντας τη ελεύθερη ζωή που έχουν γεννηθεί να ζήσουν.Με λίγα λόγια ο θείος σου είναι πουλοπιάστης   ::   αν κατάλαβα σωστά και καλό θα είναι να μελετήσεις πολύ σχολαστικά τη παρακάτω ενότητα ... viewforum.php?f=72 
και με επιχειρήματα πλέον να τον πείσεις οτι πρέπει να επιστρέφει από τη Βάρη με μπόλικο οξυγόνο στα πνευμόνια του και όχι άγρια πουλάκια,τα οποία χτυπιούνται στο κλουβί.
Θα χαρούμε πάρα πολύ όλοι μας να μας πείς οτι πήγες μαζί με το θείο σου στη περιοχή που τα έπιασε και τα ελευθερώσατε  :winky:

----------


## Antigoni87

Δεν τα ψάχνεις για να τα βρεις Μάκη τα μωρά, και να απεύχεσαι να βρεις γιατί δεν είναι εύκολο να έχεις να το ταϊζεις όλη μέρα και να το μεγαλώσεις σωστά.
Κι εμένα μου έτυχε με περιστεράκι νεοσσό, με προχωρημένη ευλογιά μάλιστα, και μας βγήκε η πίστη 1,5 μήνα.
Ούτε φυσικά στήνουμε παγίδες για να τα πιάσουμε  :winky:  .
Αν βρεθεί στο δρόμο σου πουλάκι τραυματισμένο ή νεοσσός, δεν το αιχμαλωτίζεις αλλά το βοηθάς να γίνει καλά ή να μεγαλώσει (με τη βοήθεια της ΑΝΙΜΑ http://www.wild-anima.gr/), και έπειτα το *απελευθερώνεις*.

----------


## makis97

δεν τα πιανει απο τις φωλιες ουτε δεν πιανει μεγαλα πουλακια  μονο αυτα 
που εχουν πεσει κατω μερικες  φορες τα βαζει πισω οταν βρισκει τις φωλιες 
αλλα οταν δεν τις βρισκει τα περνει για μην τα φανε οι αλεπουδες

----------


## tonis!

Μακη θα μου επιτρεψεις να εχω διαφορετικη αποψη...!!οι φωλιες των καρδερινων και των κοτσιφιων ειναι τοσο καλα φτιαγμενες που το πουλακι αποκλειεται να πεσει κατω!!η περιπτωση να πεσει απο την φωλια ειναι πολυ μικρη!!πως γινεται καθε φορα που ο θειος σου παει βολτα να βρισκει μωρα?  ::   ::

----------


## tonis!



----------


## makis97

δεν ξερω πως γινεται αλλα ολα ειναι πιθανα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vagelis76

> Μακη θα μου επιτρεψεις να εχω διαφορετικη αποψη...!!οι φωλιες των καρδερινων και των κοτσιφιων ειναι τοσο καλα φτιαγμενες που το πουλακι αποκλειεται να πεσει κατω!!η περιπτωση να πεσει απο την φωλια ειναι πολυ μικρη!!πως γινεται καθε φορα που ο θειος σου παει βολτα να βρισκει μωρα?


Με κάλυψε ο Αντώνης παραπάνω.
Θα προσθέσω οτι πριν 3 χρόνια περίπου έτυχε να δώ μικρό κοτσύφι να προσπαθεί να πετάξει(ίσως η πρώτη έξοδος από τη φωλιά)και είχε και τη 1η του πτώση.Οι γονείς που ήταν κοντά του και το βοηθούσαν-παρακολουθούσαν,όταν έτρεξα να δω που έπεσε για να το βοηθήσω και να το τοποθετήσω σε κάποιο ψηλό κλαδί,έκαναν σα τρελοί.Πετούσαν τριγύρω μου,φώναζαν,περπατούσαν ανάμεσα στα κλαδιά και έκαναν ότι ήταν δυνατόν για να με απομακρύνουν.Όπως και έπραξα,έφυγα μακρυά και ηρέμησαν τα πράγματα.
Μάκη ακόμα κι αν τα πράγματα γίνονται όπως μας τα λες   ::  ,μετά αυτά τα άγρια πουλάκια που καταλήγουν,αφού πλέον είναι δυνατά και μπορούν να συντηρηθούν μόνα τους??????

----------


## jk21

μακη αυτο το θεμα

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3416&p=31271#p31271


ισως σου λυσει καποιες αποριες για το πως βρισκουν καποιοι πολλα ιθαγενη στη φυση .....

----------


## PAIANAS

Mε το να τα αναπαράγουμε η να τα προβάλλουμε ..τους κάνουμε έμμεση διαφήμιση ..η ανοίγουμε τα μάτια σε κακοπροαίρετους .Αν δεν μπορούμε να αντιδράσουμε ,τουλάχιστον ας μην τους δίνουμε ''αξία '' προβάλλοντας τους ..

----------

